# Please pray



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*update: 1933-2008 Amy :smcry: we got a call at 5am this morning. She passed away today  I don't know why she couldn't recover. She was just fine in October sending me funny emails. She was so good at making me laugh. :smcry: Here she is, she was also good at making these animations and she would come up with one in every email 
[attachment=32343:amy.gif]
*
My friend just had a quadruple heart bypass surgery yesterday. she is still not awake. she might be unconscious for another 3 days. but I am worried. they said her bones are paper thin and she is very fragile. she is 74 years old. she also has phenomena ( sp?) and water in lounges and osteoporosis. I just had no idea of all these problems.

She must be the bestout there. She is in NY and we email each other everyday. she always sendshard rolls from NY :wub: and she never miss any birthday , holidays, ..... She also votes for all the contests we have here, she voted for dear Sophie so many times and was really sad for her. 

I always thought she was so healthy, she never complains about anything but I guess she is one of those people that hate to go to hospital. so this was kind of a shock. 

Please pray that she comes out of it rayer: rayer: and recover rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh Fay I am so sorry to hear this. I will be sending prayers her way and your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Please keep us updated, ok?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

rayer: Sorry to hear. Hope she gets better. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a lovely tribute! You don't hear that very often. Of course, I will say some prayers for her. I hope she can pull through this and is soon on the mend.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Fay, I'm so sorry to hear she is not well. I hope she gets better. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear rayer: she will be in my prayers rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Prayers coming from us rayer: rayer: I'm so sorry Fay-she sounds like a wonderful woman! I hope she wakes up in no pain! rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Fay, I am truly sorry to hear that your friend is having health problems. Modern medicine is so wonderful and I will have faith that she will recover from this - stronger and healthier than ever! Your tribute was lovely and it is a breath of fresh air to hear a nice story for a change......


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hugs and prayers and warm puppy kisses coming from Michigan.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 
Praying that she will recover 100% ... think positive Fay - I am sure she will be ok !!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry your MIL is so very ill. She sounds like a wonderful woman as well as a great MIL. Sending hugs & many prayers for your dear MIL. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your MIL - she sounds like a special person . Sarah


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Aw, Fay -- I am _so_ sorry to hear this. I pray that the medicine is keeping her comfortable while she heals. It sounds like she has a very 'healthy' and loving heart to me. You know we will all keep her in our thoughts and prayers -- as well as your husband, you and the rest of the family.

[attachment=29100:angel_14.gif]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay, your mother in law sounds like a great person. I truly hope she comes through this with flying colors. My mom had quadruple bypass surgery in 2000, and is doing great. Please tell her that she has our prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Fay I am so sorry to hear this, I will certainly keep your MIL in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: I pray for a full and speedy recovery, and I will keep both yourself and you hubby in my thoughts and prayers too :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, I knew you guys were good but I had no idea your prayers works so fast. I just got a call from her grand daughter and she woke up  she is very weak and can't talk but understands everything. I just found out that she is only 100 lbs and 6ft tall. they drained 13 lbs of fluid from her around the heart and lounges :w00t: . also once she completely wakes up she has to go to rehab I guess for her bones and the ones they broke to get to the heart. it sounds painful but I'm just glad to get some good news. I can't wait to talk to her. I hope she gets better everyday.

Thank you so much for your prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: you bet I'm going to tell her about you all and your power of prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's really encouraging news that she's awake and alert, Fay. But her weight really worries me. That's terribly thin for someone 6 ft tall. I hope they will fatten her up a little while she's there. Is she in NYC? If you'd like, I would go visit her for you. Or can we send her cards?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that she's awake and alert! We'll keep praying that her recovery goes well and that she gains some weight and gets healthy again!
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh she is in my thoughts for sure :grouphug: I am sorry I'm late on seeing this one :shocked:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great news, Fay. :aktion033: Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> That's really encouraging news that she's awake and alert, Fay. But her weight really worries me. That's terribly thin for someone 6 ft tall. I hope they will fatten her up a little while she's there. Is she in NYC? If you'd like, I would go visit her for you. Or can we send her cards?[/B]



That is sooooooo nice of you Linda .... you're one of the New York Guardian Angels


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Fay-Your MIL sounds like a wonderful lady!!! Glad to hear she is awake now. Sending prayers that she continues to get well. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless her sweet heart it sounds like she is a gem of a MIL. We will say some prayers for her and we wish her a speedy recovery!
XO
nancy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> That's really encouraging news that she's awake and alert, Fay. But her weight really worries me. That's terribly thin for someone 6 ft tall. I hope they will fatten her up a little while she's there. Is she in NYC? If you'd like, I would go visit her for you. Or can we send her cards?[/B]


Awww, thank you so much, you are so nice :grouphug: she has a few sons and daughters there, I'm sure they will keep her busy. I didn't even think about sending her cards :brownbag: I'll have to find out :thumbsup:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm glad she's awake and on the mend. :grouphug: hope her recovery goes quickly. 
she will remain in my thoughts. rayer:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

So glad to hear your Mother-in-law is improving. I'm praying too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Waking up is good :thumbsup: I'll be praying for a full recovery - it's gonna take a long time. Sometimes after an operation like that I've heard that it can take up to a year before one is back to 100%.

Please send our best wishes. .......and a puppy kiss from Mr. Archie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How fortunate for you to have such a friend in a mother-in-law.
I'll keep her in my prayers too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm very glad to hear a positive update. Will be watching for more.....


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I'm glad she woke up! I hope she has a speedy recovery rayer: Eros sends his puppy love & kisses.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're adding our prayers for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope she will have a full recovery. rayer: 

You are so lucky to have such a nice MIL.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm praying that she makes a full recovery and that the doctors can get all of her health problems under control :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Fay I sure hope that you MIL recovers and gets back to herself. She sounds like such a wonderful person. And so are you for paying the tribute that you have for her. I have not read through this whole thread yet so maybe when I get to the end it will be some good news. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Hugs and prayers going up for your whole family. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

[attachment=29113:Thanks53.gif] 

:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Faye what is your mother inlaws first name? You can count on me to pray


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Faye what is your mother inlaws first name? You can count on me to pray[/B]


 her name is Amy  :grouphug: thank you for praying for her :grouphug:


----------



## eeyore110102 (Mar 16, 2007)

we will have your mother in law and your entire family in our thoughts,we know what it is to deal with someone who went through a by pass.
~ kimberly, casper and wendy.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Will add your mother-in-law to my prayer list....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Will be sending you all my positive thoughts for thorough healing for your MIL, Faye. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will certainly have your MIL in my prayers. it is so nice that you and she have such a caring and loving relationship.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Fay, How is your mother in-law today? I hope she is improving. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Fay, How is your mother in-law today? I hope she is improving. :grouphug:[/B]



I was wondering, too. Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm just checkin in to see how Amy is doing today


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

she is doing better. she is still in ICU but they removed the tubes and she is very alert and can talk a little. they told her that they had to leave to feed her dog at noon ( so she can sleep ) and she said no you don't. he eats at 4  so she is very sharp. she will be in ICU for another 5 or 7 days I think. and still has fluid in her lounges. but i think she will be ok rayer: thanks everyone. you guys are the best :thumbsup: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update Fay. We are pulling for Amy!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh I'm so pleased you MIL seems to be recovering well - and she sounds very sharp! You wont get much past her!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I havent been on too much because Ive been so busy with school, work, and being at the hospital with my baby cousin. I am so happy to hear that your MIL is doing better!! I will continue to pray for her! :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praying for your mother-in-law and am glad to see she is feeling better. She is very luck to have a daughter-in-law who loves her so much.
My father-in-law who is in his 80s was admitted to the hospital yesterday with congestive heart failure, but is doing better and may be released tomorrow. He was feeling bad yesterday, but didn't want to bother me so he took the bus to the emergency room and didn't call until the afternoon when he was admitted to a regular room. Yesterday when he called he told me to hurry that was dying then today he tried to sneak a Milk Way. :smpullhair: When they have a strong will they can really pull through. I love him very much - he's the best father-in-law and grandfather in the world.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Praying for your mother-in-law and am glad to see she is feeling better. She is very luck to have a daughter-in-law who loves her so much.
> My father-in-law who is in his 80s was admitted to the hospital yesterday with congestive heart failure, but is doing better and may be released tomorrow. He was feeling bad yesterday, but didn't want to bother me so he took the bus to the emergency room and didn't call until the afternoon when he was admitted to a regular room. Yesterday when he called he told me to hurry that was dying then today he tried to sneak a Milk Way. :smpullhair: When they have a strong will they can really pull through. I love him very much - he's the best father-in-law and grandfather in the world.[/B]


 :aktion033: that is great. you have the best father in-law and I have the best mother in-law  I'm so glad he is doing better and will be released soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Fay. I'm glad to hear that Amy is coming along.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Fay, I am glad to hear that Amy is doing much better, it's great to see all our prayers are answered


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a little update on Amy my mother in-law

She is still in hospital and not doing good  when she had the operation after a week they sent her to rehab which I think was too early. she couldn't walk or anything. then in rehab they gave her bunch of drugs and made her worse. she had swelling and blood clots all over and now her stomach is blocked and in bad shape from all the drugs. so she is back in hospital and they are going to operate on her again today. (not the heart) 

The rehab place is refusing to tell her sons what kind of drugs they gave her. they are keeping everyting secret. what's up with that? is that a normal thing? my hubby thinks they are going to kill her if we don't bring her home. because she doesn't have money for any of this. she has medicare I guess which pays the doctors very little and they don't care and not giving the best care for her. ( not talking about all the doctors , just the ones in that hospital ) it doesn't help to see in the news that hospital workers take a patient and dump her on the street either :new_shocked: did you guys see that? they were caught on camera. so my hubby is freaking out I think. 

This is very sad :smcry: still need prayers rayer: she called early today and with very weak voice told my hubby to say hi to Sparkey :smcry: so I did.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: Fay, I am so sorry - I don't have time to write much now as I am late for work ... (what else is new) .. :brownbag: 

It is the right of the next of kin to know exactly what drugs are administered .. it's not a secret .. I am not a lawyer but I am sure there is no reason why they have to hide this.

I pray that you m-i-l pulls through this and comes home healthier.

Please keep us posted and that was very sweet of her to say hi to Sparkey Boy ..

I hope you husband can get to go see her and work things out ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay, I'm sorry to read this update about Amy. But I wouldn't worry about them dumping her on the street (I saw that, too - scary). She has family there to care for her, and a home to go to. I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Fay - I missed this thread. I hope your mother-in-law has shown some improvement. My prayers will be with her. Big hugs coming your way! :grouphug: 
EDIT: I just read your update - I'm so sorry to hear she's back in the hospital again. I will be thinking about your Mother-in-law, as well as you and your family.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: I will keep your mother-in-law in my prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear that Amy is having more problems. I can't imagine the rehab place not being willing to share the info about the drugs. Something doesn't sound right about that......

I'll keep your family in my thoughts, Fay, and will hope for the best possible outcome.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Fay. I hope your mother in law gets better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Your husband has the right to know what they gave your MIL! Sounds fishy that they don't want to tell you.

I do hope they are able to straighten this out and you get to the bottom of her medical issues. I hope she has speedy recovery.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for whats going on with your mother-in-law. I hope everything turns out ok. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe even if they don't tell YOU... that they HAVE to tell the Drs or hospital. I believe they HAVE to send records if they are requested. 
I will be keepimg her in my prayers. In the meantime it is likely she may need care post hospital stay and you might want to start seeking another facility or see what options for you with home health care.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I'm beginning to see what they are doing. this is the place http://www.burke.org/ and they do clinical trials. so they are using her to test some drugs. and since she is old and no money she is the perfect candidate. they are not giving info because the drugs are probably not even FDA approved :huh: . well she is not going back there , that's for sure.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been so busy that I didn't even see this thread. I am sorry to hear that she is not doing well right now. I will keep her and the entire family in prayers. She sounds like a wonderful MIL...I wish I had that love and friendship with my MIL. Sending hugs :grouphug: and prayers rayer: to Amy and the entire family!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I think I'm beginning to see what they are doing. this is the place http://www.burke.org/ and they do clinical trials. so they are using her to test some drugs. and since she is old and no money she is the perfect candidate. they are not giving info because the drugs are probably not even FDA approved :huh: . well she is not going back there , that's for sure.[/B]


Fay, I think Burke has an excellent reputation, and maybe I'm being very naive, but I don't think they can conduct trials on people unless they have written permission from that person. I certainly hope they didn't do anything like that to her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Fay, I'm hoping for her recovery :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Fay I am so sorry Amy isn't doing so well, I will keep her and your family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: 

If your hubby is worried about the treatment being provided for your MIL she can appoint him as her guardian, then they must consult with him in regard to all treatment she gets and inform him of what meds she is given etc. I think that option is worth looking into.
I know when my MIL was so ill my hubby was her guardian and he made sure he knew everything that was done for his mom, and he also made sure no treatment was administered without his consent after he talked it over with his mom. The doctors would always provide him with all records of her treatment and discuss her progress etc with him as well. If there were any changes required in her treatment or meds they would contact him first and he would go and talk to them with her present so they both understood all that was being done.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? I'm sorry, Fay, that your family is going through this. I will pray that things get better rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family Fay! :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=476776
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my understanding too. They cannot conduct trials or use unapproved drugs on a person without her consent. Did your mother in law sign an Advance Directive and Medical Power of Attorney before her surgery ? Hospitals now ask you to do this and offer you to do it right in front of them if you don't already have one. The person named is entitled to get all the informations she wants from the care facility. If you MIL is conscious and can talk, they HAVE to give her the information she asks for. If they don't, there is something fishy going on and it might be a good idea to threaten them with a lawer. Having money or no money has nothing to do with it. 
That being said, I hope Amy will have a full recovery. I too am worried about her weight : 100 lbs for 6 feet is way too low. And if you ask me, sending somebody to rehab that quick is not good either. But that's how it is today. I was barely 3 days in the hospital for hip replacement surgery, and I have private insurance.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fay, I am so very sorry to hear all this. I sure hope you and your DH can get things straightened out and that she'll be OK. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Fay what a terrible thing to happen, I hope Amy stays strong. This is a terrible time of year for all this. I'm praying for her and for your hubby and you. Hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

rayer: I will keep your family in my prayers. Hope she does well.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the prayers. well the operation didn't happen today, maybe tomorrow. I just found out. the doctor was busy. but she is throwing up all the time and she hasn't eaten for a week or so. 



> Fay, I think Burke has an excellent reputation, and maybe I'm being very naive, but I don't think they can conduct trials on people unless they have written permission from that person. I certainly hope they didn't do anything like that to her.[/B]


in that case most likely they had her sign something after her surgery and just before she was admitted there. all this happened so fast and nobody reads everything they ask you to sign, I know I don't :brownbag: I still think it is wrong to put something like that on paper and in front of the patient to sign when they are sick and so weak. I'm really not sure if that is what they did but I just have the feeling that it could be. 

her son was there today to make sure she doesn't sign anything before surgery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for the prayers. well the operation didn't happen today, maybe tomorrow. I just found out. the doctor was busy. but she is throwing up all the time and she hasn't eaten for a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope she's going to be ok. I am very worried, too, that she is so thin and weak from not eating. You'd think that a hospital would be concerned about that. I can't believe that they'd operate on someone that weak. I'll keep praying for Amy and you and DH's family.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*update: 1933-2008 Amy :smcry: we got a call at 5am this morning. She passed away today  I don't know why she couldn't recover. She was just fine in October sending me funny emails. She was so good at making me laugh. :smcry: Here she is, she was also good at making these animations and she would come up with one in every email *
[attachment=32344:amy.gif]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

My mother-in-law meant the world to me. It's hard losing a friend. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay, I'm so very sorry for you loss, and for your husband. Amy sounds like she was a wonderful woman. But, this illness really took it's toll on her. Again, I'm sorry. Your and your husband and family have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your families loss. She sounds like she was a wonderful, fun lady. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Fay-I'm so sorry :smcry: :smcry: Sending hugs to you and your hubby :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this  I am also close with my MIL and so I know how special they are. I will pray for you and DH.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Fay, I'm so sorry. How shocking. She was such a lovely and happy woman that brought you so much joy. May she rest in peace and I'll be thinking of you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone, it is a very sad day :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: wow I'm sooooo sorry Faye. Sounds like you were blessed with a wonderful mother inlaw. If there's anything I can do please don't hesitate. I send my sympathy to your husband also


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> *update: 1933-2008 Amy :smcry: we got a call at 5am this morning. She passed away today  I don't know why she couldn't recover. She was just fine in October sending me funny emails. She was so good at making me laugh. :smcry: Here she is, she was also good at making these animations and she would come up with one in every email *
> [attachment=32344:amy.gif][/B]



I am so sorry. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Fay, I'm really sorry to hear this news. I will keep you and your husband in my thoughts. Its a sad time for your family and I'm really sorry......


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Fay - sorry about your beloved MIL .. if there's anything I can do please let me know.

Will you be going to NY for the funeral - what about Sparkey ??


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your MIL I will say a prayer for your family. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

So sorry Fay! Prayer said for you and your husband!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> *update: 1933-2008 Amy :smcry: we got a call at 5am this morning. She passed away today  I don't know why she couldn't recover. She was just fine in October sending me funny emails. She was so good at making me laugh. :smcry: Here she is, she was also good at making these animations and she would come up with one in every email *
> [attachment=32344:amy.gif][/B]


I'm sorry to hear this!! *hugs you*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry for your families loss - she sounded like a very special person :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers for you and your family. rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fay I am so sorry honey. Your MIL sounds like an amazing woman. If you need ANYTHING at all, please dont hesitate to send me a PM. I will be praying for your family today. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fay, I am really so very sorry to hear about your mother in-law :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

hugs,

kat

Snowy & Crystal *sending warm wet licks*


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your Mother In Law. She sounded like a wonderful woman. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry for you and your family. I know that it is hard to say goodbye to any loved one, much less a mother or mother-in-law. Please take comfort in knowing that your mother-in-law is in a better place, and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*aww...she sounds like she was a very sweet and funny little lady with a big heart...I am sorry to hear about your loss :grouphug: 
send regards to all of your family (especially your husband) ...you guys will be in our prayers rayer: :smcry: *


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Fay, I'm sorry to hear about Amy. Sounds like she's had far more than her share of pain and health issues over the last couple of months. I'll be holding you and your family up in my prayers. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:smcry: So sorry to hear this, words are tough to come by to help you through but we are all thinking of you and feeling for you right now. x0x0x0x0x0 N


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I hope she finds eternal rest w/ God.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Fay-I'm so sorry for your loss. :smcry: I will keep you and your hubby in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

My thoughts are with you..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so sorry to read this very sad news. My heart goes out to you , your hubby ,and the rest of the family. Your mother in law sounds like she was a very special lady... I loved when you told of her sending you the animations in e-mails.... she must had had a wonderful sense of humor too! 

I know you feel blessed to have had such a loving and wonderful relationship with her and I'm sure she felt the same. You and the family are in my prayers to help you get thru this difficult time and the days ahead. I know it is very very hard .


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:grouphug: I am sorry to hear about your loss. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Fay, my eyes welled up with tears when I read your update. You were truly blessed to have such a wonderful MIL. 

I will include her in my nightly prayers, may she rest in peace. 

:grouphug: 

Mimi


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Faye - I am so, so sorry for your loss. I know you two were close. You and your husband will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Fay. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Fay I am so sorry to hear this. I know how you are feeling. A very dear friend of mine was fine on her Birthday August 31st and December 18 passed away. This was at the same time that I lost my Kenny. She took care of me when I got the news. I was with her and then I had to close her eyes and bury her. It SUCKS!! :angry: 

Please try and find comfort in knowing that her illness was not long drawn out. If you need to yell, cuss, scream, cry or try and find solace you know where I am. Please contact me. I have a pretty big shoulder and it can take all that I just mentioned. *hugs you so tight right now* :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Fay,

I am so very, VERY sorry for your family's loss. I hope that your hearts can move from the pain you feel and onto soft, sweet memories swiftly. Let yourselves feel free to cry out all your sorrow about this.

I am sure you will miss her so very much, but with the health issues you mentioned she may be in such a better place now.

God bless you all,
Melanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry for your family. Your mother in law was a very special lady.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh Fay I am so sorry for you and your husband's loss... I will keep your family in my thoughts.. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Fay. I'll have your family in my prayers.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So Sorry for your loss. She seems like she was a real sweetheart. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry your MIL has passed away. :smcry: She sounds like a wonderful lady & dearly loved. My thoughts & prayers are with you & your hubbie at this sad time. :grouphug: 

[attachment=32379eepestS...rLoss_vi.gif]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: couple of years ago I could not even imagine that one day I have so many friends. :grouphug: :grouphug: 



> Fay I am so sorry to hear this. I know how you are feeling.[/B]


Becky I can't even imagine how painful it was and still is for you to lose Kenny :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh no Fay!  I'm soooo sorry to hear this!  :grouphug: to you! I know I have been real busy but send me a msg. if you need anything. Love you girl! :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Fay, I'm so sorry for your loss. You were fortunate to have such a sweet wonderful MIL. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Faye, I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your hubby in my prayers. Your mother-in-law must have been a joy to have in your life. That was a very special gift to have. Sending you lots of hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Fay, I am so very sorry. Your MIL sounds like a wonderful, kind, spirited woman. I can only imagine how fun it was to converse with someone that possess such a great sense of humor.
[attachment=32380:ecardIAmSM.jpg]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My deepest sympathy at this time sweet Fay. You were truly blessed to have such a special MIL and hopefully you
will be able to remember her with joy instead of sadness. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Fay, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Fay, somehow I missed this..I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: Losing someone is never an easy thing to do. I'm so very sorry.


----------

